# Brother MFC-9420CN - OPC belt



## sparkles08 (30 Apr 2008)

Hi All,

I have a brother MFC-9420CN print/scan/fax machine and I'm just wondering does anybody know where I can but an OPC belt for this machine -I need to replace mine as it is leaving marks on my paper.

Iw ould realyl appreciate any suggestions!

Thanks


----------



## mathepac (30 Apr 2008)

Any help available here? - http://www.brother.ie/


----------



## sparkles08 (30 Apr 2008)

Thanks Mathepac - I tried there and they have a list of Brother suppliers but alot of them only do the machines themselves or toner and stuff not alot of places to the belts!


----------



## mathepac (30 Apr 2008)

But the belts are listed here on the site [broken link removed]

Surely its just a matter of identifying the part you need and telling your supplier to order it from Brother or ring Brother and tell them their retailers won't stock spares and you want to order directly from them?

Expensive piece of kit you bought, you deserve a better service.


----------



## Dearg Doom (30 Apr 2008)

Assuming you are looking for a Brother OP-4CL OPC Belt Cartridge, then I could supply one. I'll send you a PM with contact details.


----------



## FLOMAN2008 (26 Feb 2009)

I am looking to get an OPC BELT for a Brother MFC-9420CN, Can anyone tell me the cheapest place please


----------



## O'Fla (12 Mar 2009)

The cheapest place for all printing supplies is eco Office Supplies Ltd. PM Me and I'll give you the details.  You won't find cheaper anywhere.


----------



## Towger (12 Mar 2009)

It if is still printing fine, you can reset the OPC life counter and save more than a few bob!. Google for details.


----------

